# When Is The Hamm Show in March?



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey everyone,

Just wanted to find out the exact dates of the Hamm Reptile Expo in March this year? I really want to go in march but i dont the dates, help please?? 

thank you


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

It's on the 10th March 2012. There will also be one in June, Sept, December, I'm not sure of those dates offhand though, don't think they've all been published yet. It's usually the 2nd Saturday.


----------



## rosalie (Nov 7, 2011)

Is there a page for this show to look at all the details for it on?
Not been able to find one  
Thanks
Rosa


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

rosalie said:


> Is there a page for this show to look at all the details for it on?
> Not been able to find one
> Thanks
> Rosa


Official site is here - ..:: Terraristika Hamm ::.. - Home

If it's your first time you might want to check out this guide I wrote - it's on another site but you don't need to register to access it  Pets and Exotics - Beginner's Guide to Terraristika Hamm


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

Athravan said:


> Official site is here - ..:: Terraristika Hamm ::.. - Home
> 
> If it's your first time you might want to check out this guide I wrote - it's on another site but you don't need to register to access it  Pets and Exotics - Beginner's Guide to Terraristika Hamm


Ahhh thank you Athravan!!  

Well i went last year but I really want to go more regularly just you know for the experience not just for buying stuff!  i will check out your guide to Hamm as im interested!


----------

